# Window sealant



## sgc041454 (May 27, 2011)

I recently purchased a preowned TT. The previous owner resealed the windows with some kind of silicone. I guess he used a lot of it because it ran down the sides of the TT and hardned. Does anyone have any suggestions for removing the excess. It is extremely hard and I have tryed different solvents and came across one that softened it (can't remember the name right now) and with a little elbow gease the silicone began coming off fairly easyily, but a little of the paint began to come off as well. 

Steve


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

I had the exact same problem and I have yet to find a proct that will help.
The only thing I did was use a piece of plastic and TONS of elbow grease..
Let me know if your successful in finding a produc that helps


----------



## sgc041454 (May 27, 2011)

Sure will...I tried some acetone on a small spot. It softened the sealant all right, but began romoving the paint first.


----------

